# SC Herf - Columbia



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

There is a herf coming in Columbia SC on October 14th. It will be at The Wild Hare Sports Bar in Irmo, SC. The last one they had in April had 57 people and was a blast. I will be there on the 14th. It starts at noon and lasts until they close or everyone leaves.

Here is the location - http://www.irmoexplorer.com/ad-the-wild-hare.htm


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Sounds good to me. I'll try to make it, I was born and raised Irmo, SC.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Is this the ******* Bastids putting this one on? I will hopefully be down there in the next month or so, maybe I will schedule my trip so I can make that herf!!!


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

!#@*!! The 14th will be the one Saturday that I will be in Tennessee this year on a vacation trip.

I wonder if there will be having another herf in April?


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Can I wear a Clemson Jersey?


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Awesome I hope to make it also.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Is this the ******* Bastids putting this one on? I will hopefully be down there in the next month or so, maybe I will schedule my trip so I can make that herf!!!


Yep, this is an RNB herf. You pointed me to the last one in april and it was awesome! I am currently planning on being there. When we get closer to the date maybe we can finalize who is planning to come. Hope to meet some SC BOTL's!


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Mama lives in Columbia.............may I should make soe time to go visit!!!!


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Count me in! I'll see if Charlie wants to come as well.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

scrapiron said:


> Can I wear a Clemson Jersey?


You know it. Especially after last night's BIG WIN!


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

It's next weekend. Who's still going?


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm in...I've got something in Charleston on the 13th, but I'm gonna come up to Columbia on the 14th. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I am up in the air at the moment. There is a training class I need to go to scheduled for that day, however they say that they may not be having it due to low signup. I should know this weekend. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm not trying to put anything together, but the State Fair is in town that weekend also = HERF + Corn Dogs, Elephant Ears, Fried Oreos, French Fries, Polish Sausage...Eat 'til you DIE!


----------



## Lysander (Sep 10, 2006)

RNB herfs are wonderful affairs. I've been to 30+ in the past 5 years including 4 that have been hosted in my backyard. We're a highly informal group of BOTL & SOTL with most herfs being in the Charlotte area. A couple of times a year we yeild to the SC guys and Tiny Tim in favor of a SC destination. Tim and other SC RNB periodically come to Charlotte to herf. All are welcome. Pretension is not tolerated.

I was planning to attend the Columbia herf until I posted a trade here at Club Stogie of which I am a new member. My trade was a reverse blinder in which I send specified cigars. After receipt, the other side returns anything he desires. Such a trade involves some risk on my part but none to the other side. The trade went quickly as reverse blinders always do.....Anyway, I got a ration of bunk from StudentSmoker about posting a trade as a new member. He and I probably don't want to meet each other so I'll pass on this one. I will be at the Noverber herf.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Lysander said:


> I was planning to attend the Columbia herf until I posted a trade here at Club Stogie of which I am a new member. My trade was a reverse blinder in which I send specified cigars. After receipt, the other side returns anything he desires. Such a trade involves some risk on my part but none to the other side. The trade went quickly as reverse blinders always do.....Anyway, I got a ration of bunk from StudentSmoker about posting a trade as a new member. He and I probably don't want to meet each other so I'll pass on this one. I will be at the Noverber herf.


In the thread you referenced, you were well stood up for by other members based upon the fact that you were offering a "no-risk" trade. StudentSmoker also noted that he was not "right" but that he just had an affinity for rules and regs. This also occured about the time we had a rash of "bad mojo" in the jungle and many gorrilas were on edge. In the end everything was cool, your trade went off well.

Personally, from what I seen, this would not stop me from going to a herf.

Did SS keep harrassing you after the blind trade posts? If not, what was the point in bringing it back up?

I think you can both be adults and just let this one go.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Looks like I will not be able to make this one. But it looks like I will bve moving to Greenville, SC in about 4 weeks!!! So I will be in on the next one!!!

THere is just a little too much going on right now.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I actually don't have any problems with Lysander. It was nothing personal at all and I'm sorry you took it that way. I didn't mean to upset anyone. My comments ended in that thread that night and I haven't thought about it since.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

dustinhayden said:


> It's next weekend. Who's still going?


I am in! My class was cancelled, so I will be there. I should get there around noon and have some lunch.

So far I see dustinhayden and studentsmoker.

Anybody else?

Dustin and I have met. SS, here is a pic that has me and Dustin in it.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Sounds good. Here I am...I'm the tall one.  After some herfing I might head to the fair for corndogs and elephant ears. :dr


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

There's a good chance I'll have to work Saturday so I probably won't make it.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

The herf is tomorrow...anymore updates on who's going to show. I should be there around 12 or a little after.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> The herf is tomorrow...anymore updates on who's going to show. I should be there around 12 or a little after.


So far it looks like you and me for sure. I'm looking forward to it!


----------

